# I need advice on my cross country travel



## advice seeking lady! (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi everyone.

I am traveling alone for the first time, and I have no amtrak stations near me. This means that amtrak has given me a greyhound bus to ride for 2 hours and 20 minutes from 5:35 until 7:55.

I know that greyhounds run late, and I will be taking this greyhound in a sketchy city. What should I expect? I am moving from alabama (mobile station) to seattle (king street station).

The amtrak trains are something I'm really looking forward to; I was fortunate enough to have been able to afford a private room and will enjoy the bed and view on my alone time.

It's all quite the change of life, as I have just about no experience out on my own, though. what should I bring? should I expect questionable experiences?

Thanks


----------



## advice seeking lady! (Dec 16, 2018)

5:35AM, I should clarify. It'll be very early in the morning*


----------



## caravanman (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi,

Although anyone can be in the wrong place at the wrong time, there is no need to over worry yourself, most folk we meet are decent people, much like ourselves...

Do you depart from a Greyhound bus station, or a kerbside stop? If you are getting the bus from a station, no problem. If a kerbside halt, maybe try to get a lift and ask them to wait untill the bus arrives.

Have you thought to make the trip to the point where you get the train the day before? You would need to modify your ticket I guess to remove the greyhound section.

Get a lift or catch a daytime greyhound, get the hotel overnight for one night near the amtrak station, and have a more relaxed start to your train rides?

As to what to bring, there are several posts on the forum giving such advice:  First time rider advice  

My feeling is that it is best to just bring a few books to read, or a laptop with headphones for movies or music.

It seems like a big change to you, but you can do it all with ease, and who knows where you may venture on your next train rides.

Good luck!

Ed

PS If you do decide to take any alternative way to the first Amtrak station, you must let Amtrak know by changing your ticket in advance, or they may list you as a "no show" for the whole journey to Seattle...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 16, 2018)

caravanman said:


> Although anyone can be in the wrong place at the wrong time, there is no need to over worry yourself, most folk we meet are decent people, much like ourselves...


I would say that most people we meet are neutral.  They could help, harm, or ignore us depending on their current situation and the circumstances of our encounter.  If they see us as a peer they'll probably treat us well, but if they see us as some unknown "other" then all bets are off.  When I'm iffy on a given experience or situation I sometimes try to imagine what a newspaper article might say if I was harmed or killed as a result.  If the imaginary headline sounds like a reasonable person in a wrong place/time situation I'll probably go.  If the headline sounds like a laughably ignorant/stupid decision I'll generally refrain from going.  h34r:


----------



## caravanman (Dec 16, 2018)

It is because a lot of folk see people as an "unknown other", to be scared of, that they build up a fear of travel, of experiencing new situations. 

We have to be sensible, but a "Greyhound Bus Station" in itself is not somewhere that I would be worried about being at 5.30am. Being alone in a rough area in the dark at a roadside bus stop would make me think twice...

I would not like to see the o/p turning what should be an exciting and interesting journey into something of a worrying chore because of ill founded fears.

Ed


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 16, 2018)

I agree with the above advice. If you have a choice to take the bus portion the day before at “a reasonable time” and stay overnight (even if you have to pay for it yourself), it’s worth it for the piece of mind.

 But be certain to call Amtrak beforehand to *MODIFY *your Amtrak reservation!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 16, 2018)

It's not a Greyhound bus, it's a throughway bus

8658 Thruway Bus 

To extend the reach of Amtrak service to communities without rail service and offer a wider selection of destinations, Amtrak established Thruway service with guaranteed connections to Amtrak trains. Dedicated buses carry Amtrak passengers only; coordinated buses operate on individual carrier schedules but create easy access to the Amtrak network.

Most routes are served by modern intercity buses (with the exception of train, ferry and van service) that feature restrooms, roomy reclining seating with leg rests and individual lighting.

Amtrak dedicated Thruway bus services are accessible and lift-equipped. Thruway services provided by partners are also accessible but may require up to 48 hours advance notice.

*Mobile "Station"*

Greyhound Station2545 Government BoulevardMobile, AL 36606-1631


Bus Station - Station Building (with waiting room)


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 16, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> It's not a Greyhound bus, it's a throughway bus
> 
> 8658 Thruway Bus
> 
> ...


This one may be operated by Greyhound, though.


----------



## jebr (Dec 16, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> It's not a Greyhound bus


It's a Greyhound bus. Amtrak has plenty of Thruway tickets that are simply regular Greyhound routes that Amtrak sells as a code-share of sorts.


----------



## advice seeking lady! (Dec 16, 2018)

thanks for the responses, everyone.

I will very likely keep my schedule just because that's what my day allows, so 5:30am greyhound it is! with it being such a short trip, I'm just going to assume that it'll be non-eventful.

I really appreciate everyone's advice and information


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Dec 19, 2018)

It appears you will be traveling on the Sunset Limited departing New Orleans at 9 AM to Los Angeles connecting to the Coast Starlight Los Angeles to Seattle.  Actually, a better timed route would be leave New Orleans at 1:45 PM on City of New Orleans to Chicago and transfer in Chicago to the Empire Builder leaving at 2:15 PM and arriving in Seattle two days later at 10:30 AM where as the Coast Starlight will not arrive until 7:30 PM the same night.  If you have not already booked your trains, I recommend the NOL to CHI to SEA route. Even for roomettes the cost should be about the same.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 19, 2018)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> It appears you will be traveling on the Sunset Limited departing New Orleans at 9 AM to Los Angeles connecting to the Coast Starlight Los Angeles to Seattle.  Actually, a better timed route would be leave New Orleans at 1:45 PM on City of New Orleans to Chicago and transfer in Chicago to the Empire Builder leaving at 2:15 PM and arriving in Seattle two days later at 10:30 AM where as the Coast Starlight will not arrive until 7:30 PM the same night.  If you have not already booked your trains, I recommend the NOL to CHI to SEA route. Even for roomettes the cost should be about the same.


How’d you conclude that that’s what she’s doing?


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Dec 19, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> How’d you conclude that that’s what she’s doing?


Because somewhere in this forum she mentioned arriving on the bus in New Orleans at 7:55 AM. Sunset Limited departs 9 AM and the City of New Orleans does not depart New Orleans until 1:45 PM. I am almost certain there are other buses from Mobile to New Orleans that would arrive closer to the 1:45 PM not requiring a 5:35 AM departure from Mobile.Thanks for asking.


----------

